# If you answer this you have 130 IQ



## ilikecubing (Feb 19, 2011)

Joy's father is John. Then John is the _______ of Joy's father.

Just a riddle,i liked it so I posted it here,


----------



## Johan444 (Feb 19, 2011)

Spoiler



"name"



I have now 130 IQ, even if the answer is wrong.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Feb 19, 2011)

Spoiler



name


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 19, 2011)

equivalent...?
name...?

Stupid riddle.
Stupid thread.


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 19, 2011)

you guys got it right on the first go...GREAT!!!

It was dumb of me to post this stupid riddle


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 19, 2011)

Uhm,friends at my school had a really hard time thinking about it,finally after 3 days I had to tell them the answer

I guess cubers are really intelligent


----------



## Edward (Feb 19, 2011)

Then why the hell would you post it in te first place? At least make the thread useful like, eeh, a riddle thread. But you totally screwed all that up with the title.


----------



## ianography (Feb 19, 2011)

Then how about we change it to a riddle thread? Somebody puts up a riddle and then somebody answers it, and whoever answers it puts up another riddle.


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 19, 2011)

ianography said:


> Then how about we change it to a riddle thread? Somebody puts up a riddle and then somebody answers it, and whoever answers it puts up another riddle.


 
not that bad for an idea,i think there needs to be one thread like that.hopefully the title will be changed to the 'The Riddle thread'


----------



## yomaster (Feb 19, 2011)

NAME

I have 130 IQ!


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 19, 2011)

My IQ went down.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 19, 2011)

oya, this was a fun thread


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 19, 2011)

name.

easy.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> My IQ went down.


 
I didn't want this to happen, so I didn't answer the riddle


----------



## Wassaren (Feb 19, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> I'm always here
> 
> You can see nothing else
> 
> ...


 
Mirror ?


----------



## Innocence (Feb 20, 2011)

IQ is meaningless, at least it has no real bearing on how intelligent you actually are. It just measures a certain (few) type(s) of skill that a person may have, which in this case is logic / lateral thinking.



Spoiler



name btw.


----------



## shelley (Feb 20, 2011)

Innocence said:


> IQ is meaningless, at least it has no real bearing on how intelligent you actually are. It just measures a certain (few) type(s) of skill that a person may have, which in this case is logic / lateral thinking.


 
And it sure as hell can't be quantified by asking a single riddle.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 20, 2011)

SANDWICH

omg I have 130 IQ now too because it didn't even say we had to answer correctly.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 20, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## hic0057 (Feb 20, 2011)

An old thread I stumbled accross talking about _Smartness_ that I found quite interesting
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?3079-What-is-quot-Intelligence-quot


----------

